# USPS stamps



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

USPS Stamps to the Rescue - Home


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

That's so cool! I would totally buy those!!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

How GREAT!!!!!! I am so glad and will also buy them!!!!!
Thanks Kerry for posting this.

(p.s. I love Ellen!!!)


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

This is so great! USPS had some sort of unveiling/dedication ceremony for the stamps last weekend at the Chicago Pet Expo - I missed it because Tessa was working the crowd!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

:chili:I will buy those stamps too!!!:chili:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

did you notice ,when scrolling the "meet the pets" button, Willow,the blue grey cat,it says Maltese next to it thought it was a mistake at first... I had to look it up,there is a catagory of cat based on colouring. Thought that was interesting.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I pre ordered mine. Its great that they're doing this. It makes me want to watch Ellen more and buy more Halo products. :thumbsup:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:chili::chili:This could actually make me like paying bills.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Well maybe sending out cards.Great idea. We :heart: you, Kerry!!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Just ordered some, thanks!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

maggieh said:


> This is so great! USPS had some sort of unveiling/dedication ceremony for the stamps last weekend at the Chicago Pet Expo - I missed it because Tessa was working the crowd!


That's why the USPS was at the expo! LOL Hubby and I thought that was weird!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

cute stamps ,i love them all .


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Wow, those look fun. I will have to see if our P.O. carries them.


----------

